# Anyone using Fishing Notes by Jimmy Houston iphone app?



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Just curious. Looks pretty nice. Have contemplated the $12 many times now. Any input regarding this and our local Ohio lakes? THanks


----------

